# graag wel



## mirind4

Hey all!

I ben geïnteresseerd in de zin: "graag  wel". Toen ik in Amsterdam was, heb ik iemand over en navigatie-richting gevraagd. Aan het einde van onze gesprek zei ik "dank je wel". Daarna hij heeft mij gezegd: "graal wel". Om eerlijk te zijn, het was de eerste en laatste keer dat ik dat heb gehoord. Wat is jullie mening, kan ik dit gebruiken? Is het formeel or informeel?

Bedankt!
mirind4


----------



## bibibiben

De normale reactie is _graag gedaan_. _Graag wel_ heb ik in deze context nog nooit gehoord. Misschien heb je het verkeerd verstaan?


----------



## mirind4

@bibibiben Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat ik die zin niet verkeerd verstaan heb. Ik heb de zin in Amsterdam gehoord. Misschien is het een slang?


----------



## Red Arrow

mirind4 said:


> @bibibiben Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat ik die zin niet verkeerd verstaan heb. Ik heb de zin in Amsterdam gehoord. Misschien is het een slang?


Een slang?! : O


----------



## PaulQ

Ik heb iets uit Amsterdam (over Ajax) gevonden ...





> Nu Sinkgraven zo mislukt, graag wel: @Ajax1nl: hoef niet per se terug naar Ajax"


 Sander Bax on Twitter


----------



## bibibiben

PaulQ said:


> Ik heb iets uit Amsterdam (over Ajax) gevonden ... Sander Bax on Twitter



_Graag wel_ bestaat wel, maar niet in de context waar mirind4 melding van maakte. _Graag wel_ kan van pas komen als positieve reactie op een uiting van een spreker waarin een of andere uitdrukking van ontkenning wordt gebruikt of een ontkenning wordt geïmpliceerd:

A: Voor mij geen yoghurt, hoor.
B: Voor mij graag wel.

A: Yoghurt als nagerecht? Bwegh!
B: Nou, ik wil 't graag wel.


----------



## PaulQ

Bijvoorbeelden met betrekking tot yoghurt zijn bijzonder duidelijk, Bedankt.


----------



## ThomasK

PaulQ said:


> xxVoorbeelden met betrekking tot yoghurt zijn bijzonder duidelijk, Bedankt.


Inderdaad, zo is het. Of dus nog algemener misschien :

"...*niet [wit]* ...., maar *wel [zwart]*...", of
"... *geen [brood]*..., maar wel [ontbijtgranen]..."

Iedere taal heeft eigen middelen om dat uit te drukken. In het Engels moet je dan vaak iets zeggen als: "But I do want ..."...


----------



## PaulQ




----------



## mirind4

@Bedankt voor de aanvullende informatie!


----------

